
Oral history of electrical engineer Robert P. Colwell [pdf] - doener
http://newsletter.sigmicro.org/sigmicro-oral-history-transcripts/Bob-Colwell-Transcript.pdf
======
luckydude
I can't tell you all the ways this was a great read for me. Some of it is
performance, some of it is politics, some of it crazy history in $company.
It's a great read.

